# Mineral-Öl PC



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*Mineral-Öl PC*

Ich weiss, dass es bereits einen thread über eine Friteusen PC gibt, aber mein Lösungsansatz ist gänzlich anders, deshalb riskier  ich einfach mal den thread.

Hallo beisammen,

bin neu auf diesem Forum, und habe mich vor allem registriert, um ein paar Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge für mein nächstes Projekt zu bekommen. Ich benutze seit Jahren Wasserkühlung als Lösung für meine Komponenten, und bin damit bisher auch immer sehr gut gefahren. Allerdings will ich jetzt einfach mal ein neue Aufgabe, und werde mir deshalb einen Mineralöl PC bauen.
Was bereits zum Preis von solchem Öl gesagt wurde stimmt, das ist unglaublich teuer und sehr schwer zu bekommen. Ich wurde letztendlich bei einem Hydraulikspezialisten aus Kassel fündig, der hat nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich ihm erzählt habe, wozu ich 30L medical grade white mineral oil brauche. 
Ich werde mir einen Custom Case aus Plexiglass bauen, in dem alle zu kühlenden Komponenten ins Minerölbad kommen, und alle beweglichen Teil, sowie das Natzteil sauber in das Gehäuse gesetzt werden. Mehrere 120mm Papst Lüfter werden and strategisch sinvollen Orten im Bad für einen ordentlichen 'oil-flow' sorgen. Das Öl wird dann durch eine Pumpe in einen großen Aussenradiator gepumpt. Der Sinn dabei ist natürlich das derselbe absolut passiv kühlt, also habe ich mich für dieses Modell entschieden: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...-RA-2-Pro.html
Möglichweise kommt auch noch ein chiller aus dem Aquarienbedarf zum Zuge, allerdings erst, wenn die so vorgeschlagen Kühllösung nicht das erreicht was mir vorschwebt.
Zunächst werde ich natürlich nur alte Hardware benutzen, um zu sehen, wie sich da ganze über etwa 1 Monat bei Dauerbetrieb unter Vollast verhält, aber eventuell werde ich dann auch mein momentanes System dort hineinsetzen.

Ich bräuchte noch Vorschläge für eine starke Pumpe sowie das Schlauchmaterial, das ich verwenden sollte, freue mich sehr über Anregungen und Vorschläge.

LG


----------



## Imp-Perator (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

wie verrückt (nicht negativ gemeint) und doch geil zugleich, drücke dir die daumen für die umsetzung, viel dazu beitragen kann ich nicht, aber eins sollte sicher sein, eine doku mit fotos ist pflicht!

cu
lars


----------



## CentaX (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

wtf... auf solche Ideen muss man erstmal kommen xD


----------



## AMDSempron (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ähm, aber du weißt doch, dass du die Festplatte nur einmal ins Öl eintauchst und dann nie wieder? Dabei geht die nämlich über den Jordan. Der Rest geht ohne Probleme, aber was total neues ist das auch nicht, ist halt nur etwas extravagant.


----------



## Klafert (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

naja das wird klar sein optische laufwerke auch

einziges prob einmal im öl eingetaucht ist es eine riesen schweinerei, da ist eine wasserkühlung genauso gut


man braucht eine starke pumpe fürs öl weil es ja deutlich zähflüssiger ist ( auch das flüssigste)


----------



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Natürlich kommen alle beweglichen Teile (read: HDDs, optische Laufwerke) NICHT ins Ölbad, das habe ich meiner Meinung uahc so in meinem 1. Post beschrieben. Das von mir verwendete Öl hat eine extrem geringe Viskosität von 2,1mm²/s. Zum Vergleich, Wasser liegt bei 1mm²/s. Natürlich brauche ich dafür eine starke Pumpe, aber da finde ich schon was geeignetes, wahrscheinlich eine Lösung von Laing.
Hauptsächlich mache ich das, um einen riesen Ausgleichsbehälter gleich ins case zu integrieren, dadurch habe ich die Vorteile von 'Massive Colling' und das ganze in einem case. Außerdem bilden sich keine Hotspots, und das ganze ist bis auf HDD Geräusche lautlos. Bis ich meine 3 Ultras reinhänge teste ich die Lösung natürlich ausgiebig, aber ich verspreche mir schon gewisse Vorteile im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen H20 Lösung.
Und ich mache das Ganze ja nicht für den novelty award 2008, sondern will einfach eine existierende Kühlidee in ein custom case integrieren.


----------



## Kovsk (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Hmmm.... nur eine Frage:
Was erwartest du dir von dem Projekt? Die Temps werden bei Zimmertemperatur liegen, evtl 2°C drunter. Das bringt doch nix, davon lassen sie sich net besser übertakten und laufen auchnet stabiler oder iwas.
Du hast sogar eher Nachteile... bei einem HW tausch haste ne dicke Sauerei und mehr Arbeit.


----------



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ich erwarte mir davon etwas bessere Temperaturen als bei einer aktiven Wasserkühlung mit sehr großem (30L+) Ausgleichsbehälter. Und das ganze bei so gut wie keiner Geräuschkulisse. Außerdem einen interessanten case und neue Erfahrungen im Bereich PC Kühlung. Natürlich is ein HW Tausch nur einseitig möglich (nur Neues rein), aber das schreckt mich nicht ab. Ich werde in den Boden des Case ein Ablaufsystem integrieren. Mit integriertem Chiller oder Durchlaufkühler lassen sich außerdem Temperaturen weit unter Zimmertemperatur realisieren, ohne dass ich mir Sorgen um Kondenswasseraufbau an elektrischen Komponenten machen muss.
Vielen Dank für euren bisherigen Input in Richtung Sinnhaftigkeit meines Projekts, wenn mir jetzt vielleicht noch jemand eine besonders starke Pumpe empfehlen kann bin ich glücklich


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

ich habe bedenken, dass ein lüfter in öl getauch mit dem wiederstand zurechtkommt??

den sogenannten OIL Flow wirst da eher nicht haben.

lg Klemens


----------



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Wegen der Lüfter: http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

nett, dort steht aber auch dass die Temperauren unter Load auf 88(!)°C angestiegen sind


----------



## CentaX (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> nett, dort steht aber auch dass die Temperauren unter Load auf 88(!)°C angestiegen sind



Jo nach 12h Betrieb^^


----------



## twack3r (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Dann lest mal weiter unten, die 88C haben sich nach 12h full load und ohne Kühlkreislauf eingependelt. Mit dem Radiator waren sie dann bei um die 40C. Und nach einem halben Jahr lief alles immer noch perfekt.


----------



## Philipus2 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Legst du den Radiator nach draussen?Dann kannste im Winter noch weiter runter


----------



## twack3r (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



Philipus2 schrieb:


> Legst du den Radiator nach draussen?Dann kannste im Winter noch weiter runter




Lol. Das wär ne Idee... Ne, das mach ich nicht, soll ja ein sauberer custom case sein, also keine meterlangen Schläuche bis an die Hauswand. Abgesehen davon, dass das Mineralöl bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen etwas zähflüssiger wird werde ich mit so ner Lösung spätestens im Hochsommer gegen die wand fahren.


----------



## hansi152 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Wie stehts derweil?
Oder hast es schon aufgegeben?^^

:seh grad er ist etwas inaktiv.


----------



## twack3r (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Wie stehts derweil?
> Oder hast es schon aufgegeben?^^
> 
> :seh grad er ist etwas inaktiv.



Mittlerweile ist die Testphase mit einem alten System erfolgreich abgeschlossen; außerdem ist der Case so gut wie fertig.

Jetzt da Klausuren vorbei sind werde ich auch ein bißchen mehr Zeit für das Projekt haben, poste bald ein paar Pics und einen Fortschrittsbericht.

LG


----------



## hansi152 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

wurde aber auch zeit^^


----------



## Imp-Perator (5. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

pics sind immer gut, wann denn, her damit )))


----------



## Snade (7. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

lol.. hat der da die hardeware ins oil getaucht oder guck ich nicht richtig?


----------



## Imp-Perator (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

du liesst richtig..... warum auch nicht, es kühlt


----------



## Snade (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

da müsste doch die hardeware voll im A**** sein oder?


----------



## Imp-Perator (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

wieso? es soll materialien geben die nicht strom leiten.....bzw. man kann seine komponenten  auch schützen.


----------



## Snade (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

brennt oil nich auch... und dann BUFF!!


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Gute Idee aber naja ich habe lieber mit 30Liter Kaltem Wasser da wo es gebraucht wird. (An CPU und Board) 

Aber von mir ein klares "Extrem Kühlung" der anderen Art. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Nette Idee, aber:

Hydraulik Öl, oder Öl im Allgemeinen sind nicht grad für die Umwelt förderlich. Hast du auch darn gedacht das bei Arbeiten davon nichts ins Erdreich oder ins Grundwasser gerät?

Die Folgen brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Imp-Perator (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

das ist nen guter ansatz riedochs, aber dann müssten wir alles unsere pcs ausschalten, weil das ganze "nutzen" und vor allem das OCen alles andere als umweltfreundlich ist.... aber die cebit nimmt sich diesem thema ja grad an.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Bin auch dafür das alles PC "wirklich alle" für "EIN" Jahr ausgeschaltet werden sollte.

Einfach um einen kleinen Teil der Erde zu danken das sie uns erträgt. Auch wenn das bedeutet, das wir zu unseren anfängen zurückfinden müssten, wo manche sich aber nicht weit entfernt von haben. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



Imp-Perator schrieb:


> das ist nen guter ansatz riedochs, aber dann müssten wir alles unsere pcs ausschalten, weil das ganze "nutzen" und vor allem das OCen alles andere als umweltfreundlich ist.... aber die cebit nimmt sich diesem thema ja grad an.



Davon spreche ich garnicht. Es geht mir eher um die Verseuchungsproblematik beim Öl.


----------



## Imp-Perator (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

@tom: amen - es brauchen wirklich die wenigsten wirklich einen PC.... 

@diedochs: ob umweltverschmutzung durch verseuchung durch öl oder durch verseuchung als nebenprodukt der energiegewinnung sollte kein grosser unterschied sein, aber wir schweifen nun zu sehr vom thema ab.

aber es ist immer gut ein auge auf die umwelt zu haben!

wünsche euch einen schönen tag!


----------



## qwz (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Hallo zusammen,

so neu ist diese Idee nun auch nicht. Tomshardware hat Anfang 2006 einen PC unter Öl gesetzt, siehe hier http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Eigenbau-ol-PC,testberichte-1342.html
und/oder hier

http://video-de.tomshardware.com/video/iLyROoaftlVs.html

Viel Spaß beim gucken


----------



## bArrA (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

hat auch kein mensch gesagt das die Idee neu ist ... er wollte es bloß bekannt geben und etwas hilfe bekommen ^^


----------



## qwz (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Der Artikel ist hilfreich  Wünsche viel Erfolg beim Pommes PC


----------



## twack3r (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ok, es ist vollbracht.
Das System besteht jetzt aus folgenden Komponenten und ist komplett in Parafinum Liquidum eingetaucht und durch eine Kombination aus MORA Pro Radiator und Durchlaufkühler vor dem Hitzetod bewahrt:
ASUS Striker II Extreme
X3350 Xeon @ Stock
2GB OCZ PE DDR @ 2000
3 GTX280 im TriSLI @ 690/1420/1210
2 150GB Raptor im RAID0
Tagan 1300W PSU

Bei den Temperaturen ergibt sich eine für mich nicht ganz ersichtichliche Situation: Alle dre GPU Kerne erreichen unter Last nicht mehr als 45C, wesahlb ich bei meinen Übertaktungsversuchen auch noch bei weitem nicht auf irgendwelche Grenzen gestoßen bin (die erste wird wohl die VRAM Frequenz sein). Allerdings zeigt mir HWMonitor eine idle temp der CPU Kerne von mindestens 55C, unter Last auch über 60C. Ich weiß, dass die Tcase max dieser kerne bei 61C liegt, deshalb bin ich damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Der Kühler ist ein Thermalright IFX-14, und wird von einem Papst 4412/F2M mit 'Frischöl' bestrahlt. Es scheint allerdings, als ob dich recht schmalen Abstände zwischen den Alu-Lamellen nicht für diese Art der Ölkühlung tauglich sind.
Ich wäre also für jeglichen Input dankbar, der mich mielleicht in die Richtung eines Kupfer Kühlers mit denkbar größeren Lamellen weisen könnte, am liebsten mit der Möglichkeit, bis zu zwei 120mm anzuschließen.

Ich schließe diesem Post jetzt mal ein paar Bilder an und freue mich auf eure Reaktionen.

LG

Johannes

EDIT: Ist übrigens absolut noch 'work in progress'...


----------



## Fabian (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Also da müsste es der Scythe Ninja cu oder der Scythe Ninja Plus gut tun.
Der ist als passivkühler gebaut worden,hat also entsprechende lamellenabstände.
Außerdem kannst du da 2 Lüfter dran befestigen,also ideal für dich.
Ich würde vielleicht noch einen Ölflow erzeugen,indem du Lüfter so anbringst,dass es einen Ölkreislauf gibt.
Näheres siehst du in der grafik


----------



## Fabian (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ach ja hab ich vergessen zu sagen,falls du es nicht wusstest,der Scythe Ninja cu ist KOMPLETT aus Kupfer


----------



## twack3r (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also da müsste es der Scythe Ninja cu oder der Scythe Ninja Plus gut tun.
> Der ist als passivkühler gebaut worden,hat also entsprechende lamellenabstände.
> Außerdem kannst du da 2 Lüfter dran befestigen,also ideal für dich.
> Ich würde vielleicht noch einen Ölflow erzeugen,indem du Lüfter so anbringst,dass es einen Ölkreislauf gibt.
> Näheres siehst du in der grafik




Super! Hab mir grade mal den Testbericht des Ninja cu bei ComputerBase durchgelesen, und der scheint ja wirklich das zu sein, was ich brauche. Allerdings finde ich keinen shop, über den ich diesen Kühler beziehen könnte. Weiß da wer was?
Bezüglich des 'Ölkreislaufes': Ich nutze die thermische Differenz des gekühlten Öls, indem ich es oben einspeise, es durch seine höhere spezifische Dichte nach unten sinkt, und dann von dort wieder von zwei sehr starken Scythe Lüftern nach oben getrieben wird. Klappt super.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

den ninja cu gibts glaub ich noch beim friesen Friese IT
hier der direkte link:Friese IT - Scythe Ninja CU Scythe Ninja CU 023031


----------



## twack3r (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> den ninja cu gibts glaub ich noch beim friesen Friese IT
> hier der direkte link:Friese IT - Scythe Ninja CU Scythe Ninja CU 023031




Und bestellt! Vielen Dank für den Tipp.  Hab dort auch gleich angerufen, um die Lieferzeit zu erfahren, und der Kerl dort ist ja mal der Hammer. Keine Ahnung, ob der grade einen geraucht hatte, aber viel gechillter geht's ja nicht mehr...
Na denn, werde Fotos und Temp Werte hier reinstellen, wenn ich das Ding eingebaut hab.

LG


----------



## lordofthe1337 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

schön dass ich dir helfen konnte
hau rein!
aber pass auf dass dein board nicht flöten geht....
das teil ist ja schweeeeeeer


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Respeckt! Was mir noch einfallenwürde um den Öldurchsatz zu erhöhen wäre ainen stärkeren Lüfter zu verbauen, aber das System soll ja bestimmt leise bleiben... Eventuell kann der Lüfter auch nicht genug Druck aufbauen, oder besser dadurch, das das Parafinöl dickflüssiger als Luft ist , ist eventuell der Durchfluss zu gering, ich glaube ich habe was von 3,2W Leistungsaufnahme gelesen, das ist schon ziemlich wenig im Vergleich z.B. zu einem Delta (je nach Bauart bis über 30W).
Aber auf jedenfall ist das System so einfach nur geil !


----------



## |L1n3 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

also theoretisch ist der lüfter im Öl doch sogut wie lautlos oder nicht ?
Dann könntest dir so nen schönen Delta lüfter reinbauen die dürften selbst im Öl noch gut durchsatz machen.

Vllt um das öl bissl schneller abzukühlen so ne heatpipe nach hinten raus wie bei DFI Boards dabei ist.... wär noch so ne idee .. könnte dann ja vllt sogar nochn lüfter rauf


----------



## Fabian (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Du hast ja ein krasses Budget
Wir asl Jugendliche müssen gucken wo jeder penni bleibt.
Aber mach mal bitte Bilder wenn der ninja cu drin ist.
Vielleicht wäre es noch was Led lüfter zu nehmen.


----------



## CrSt3r (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ja, da leck ich doch nen Lolli ... 

Tri-SLI .... XEON ... geht ja gar nicht mehr klar 
Aber der Stromverbrauch ist auch entsprechend ^^

Das würde ich meinem montalichen Budget dann doch nicht antun. Jetzt ist schon genug. Mich würde viel weniger das Loch stören, was der Kauf auf einmal reißt, als das stete Loch, welches die Betriebskosten verursachen würden


----------



## twack3r (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Naja, der Xeon war billiger als sein gleichgetaktetes Q9450 Pendant. 
Die Betriebskosten liegen deutlich unter meinem vorherigen Setup mit nem Kentsfield und 2 Ultras, die Stromsparfunktion der GTX280 ist der absolute Hammer!
Der Ninja cu wurde heute geliefert, habe aber noch ein Projekt zu beenden, werde also erst am Montag zum einbau kommen, melde mich dann nochmals mit neuen Bildern.
Ich bekomme übrigens im Vantage ohne Übertaktung etwas mehr als 17600 Punkte, doch komischerweise im 06er nur etwa 14000... 
Da stimmt was net so ganz. Naja, vielleicht ist das ja die Performance von einer Karte, und TriSli klappt da noch net so ganz...


----------



## CentaX (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Jo, das hört sich für mich auch nach nur einer laufenden Karte an (Da E4500 + HD3870 @ 877/1377 schon 11500 Punkte machen) 
Ich würd gern mal den Gesamtverbrauch unter Volllast wissen, wenn du ein Messgerät hast  (oder haste das geschrieben und ich habs nur übersehen? oO)


----------



## Fabian (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

ein vorteil hat das ganze noch,das lüfterlager trocknet nicht aus


----------



## hansi152 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

@Twack3r:

Respekt
Das würd ich mich bei 3 GTX280 und einem "großen" Yorkfield nicht trauen.

BTW: Was machst du beruflich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

ich würde für die zirkulation die ölführung verändern:
kaltes öl unten rein, warmes öl oben raus.
das kalte oben reinlaufen zulassen führt nur zu unnötigen vermischungen - mit dem ergebniss, dass man mit lauwarmem öl zu kühlen versucht und am anderen ende der mora lauwarmes öl kaum weiter abkühlen kann.
ziel sollte das heißeste öl im mora und das kälteste an den kühlern sein, das warme kann dann von da nach oben wegsteigen.
je nach pumpen stärke dürfte die öl-umwelzung ohnehin wesentlich stärker als jegliche thermische konvektion sein.

wenn das immer noch nicht reicht würde ich einen weiteren ölauslass unmittelbar am cpu-kühler anbringen.
ein ninja ist auf alle fälle pflicht.


das wichtigste hast du übrigens vergessen: preis, bezugsquelle und genaue eigenschaften der füllung 


p.s.:
darf man fragen, worin der sinn bei dieser aktion liegt?
die meisten ökühler sind ja auf fanlesspcs aus, aber hier kommt nicht nur n lärmendes netzteil, sondern auch noch n schiller zum einsatz.


----------



## twack3r (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich würde für die zirkulation die ölführung verändern:
> kaltes öl unten rein, warmes öl oben raus.
> das kalte oben reinlaufen zulassen führt nur zu unnötigen vermischungen - mit dem ergebniss, dass man mit lauwarmem öl zu kühlen versucht und am anderen ende der mora lauwarmes öl kaum weiter abkühlen kann.
> ziel sollte das heißeste öl im mora und das kälteste an den kühlern sein, das warme kann dann von da nach oben wegsteigen.
> ...




Deinen Vorschlag bezüglich der Umkehrung der Auslässe werde ich noch heute in die Praxis umsetzen, macht absolut Sinn.
Bezogen habe ich das Parafinum Liquidum über einen Hydraulikspezialisten aus Kassel, der Liter kostet etwa 3 Euro, 30 Liter kommen in's System. Das Öl ist auch bekannt unter der Bezeichnung 'White Mineral Oil', ist genau das gleiche wie in Babyöl, nur ohne Parfum-Zusatz.
Ich bin mir durchaus dessen bewusst, dass Öl PCs, wenn überhaupt, vor allem für no-noise Systeme benutzt werden. Allerdings sehe ich die Vorteile meines Systems darin, dass ich durch den Chiller das Öl deutlich unter Zimmertemperatur kühlen kann (etwa 15C), und mir keine Sorgen um Kondensation machen muss. Außerdem werden Chiller und Lüfter am MORA nur beim Zocken, Benchen oder sonstig rechenintensiven Aufgaben zugeschaltet, dadurch ergibt sich mir ein im Standardbetrieb fast lautloses (die Tagan PSU dreht nur unter Volllast auf, und auch dann nicht wirklich laut), und im Performance Betrieb sehr gut übertaktbares System.
Und schließlich studiere ich neben meinem Job an einer technischen Universität, und dieses Projekt ist Teil meiner Diplomarbeit über alternative Kühlsysteme für den Serverbereich.
Vielen Dank für Euren Input, wenn's was Neues gibt melde ich mich hier.

LG


----------



## twack3r (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Hallo zusammen.
Die Installation des Ninja Cu hat mir überhaupt nicht geholfen, tatsächlich sind die Temperaturen sogar nach oben gegangen. Also habe ich den Thermalright wieder installiert, und das läuft auch ganz ok.
Im Laufe der nächsten Tage werde ich den Thermalright druch einen G-Flow von Innovatek ersetzen, und so das auf etwa 20C gekühlte Öl erst über die CPU laufen lassen, bevor es an die anderen Komponenten kommt. Sobald das fertig ist poste ich hier natrülich wieder neue pics.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem System extrem zufrieden, die GraKas laufen im TriSli mit 720/1500/1250 ohne Probleme, und erreichen selbst nach über 8 Stunden Vantage nicht mehr als 54C. Und das ganz ohne Lärmpegel 

LG


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Kannst du mir mal bitte ein Paar Temperaturwerte geben, also das Öl, Grafikkarte, CPU und Board? Könnte man Festplatte auch rein tun, sollte eigentlich nichts gegen sprechen oder? Also naja was hört man, ist überhaupt etwas wahr zu nehmen? Dämmt das so gut?

mfg

Tom


----------



## KvD (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Tommy festplatten haben ein Loch zur entlüftung, das verträgt sich nicht mit öl!!


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Danke das wollte ich wissen, hätte ja sein können, hätte meinen Raid 0 dann da rein gelegt. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## theLamer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

bist du dir sicher, dass du es zuerst mit alter hardware versuchen willst und dann mit neuer? also ich würde es auf jeden fall nicht mit dem selben öl (nur mit dem gleichen) machen. Grund: Was ist, wenn die alte Hardware staubig ist und das Öl dann leitet? Dann gibts Funken und gar nix geht. Also schön auf Sauberkeit achten und am besten nur neue (muss ja keine teure) hardware nehmen.

Respekt dass du dich an sowas rantraust hab das bislang auch nur in meiner fantasie gehabt 

Also *daumendrück*


----------



## feil (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Hallo erstmal^^
wollte auch mal sagen das so eine ölkühlung was seltenes ist aber es funktioniert^^ 
hier mal ein paar fotos von meinen öl pc,
Athlon 64 fx-62
4gb ram
asus Gforce 8800gtx
2x150gb raptor raid 0
1x750gb samsung
1x500gb samsung

ich hatte es ca vor einem halben jahr mit einen alten pc system gebaut und mit motoröl und speiseöl probiert und gekühlt^^ waren nur ca 8 liter und ohne kühler fürs öl unmöglich, da es so heiss wird. 
hier habe ich 20 liter shell dalia isolieröl genommen, und einen autokühler,
funktioniert eiwnandfrei, cpu temp ca 55 grad was mir noch zuviel ist, grafikkarte ca 45 grad, öl-temp ca 33-35 grad.
aber in den nächsten tagen wird eh noch umgebaut so dass der kühler meinen zimemrteich für die schildkröten heizt^^ strom sparen ist ja angesagt^^

mfg


----------



## cami (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Schöner Beitrag..
Aber das mit dem Stromsparen, mit ner 8800 Gtx eher nicht so möglich xD

Wie laut ist den dein System? ( Der Motorenkühler ist doch sicherlich alles andere als silent? ) 

Mfg cami


----------



## Dr.House (1. August 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Cooles Projekt,aber Wakü wäre sicherlich einfacher / billiger und genau so gut gewesen.

Sieht echt nice aus. Bestimmt laut der Auto Lüfter.


----------



## kmf (1. August 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Durch die Kapillarwirkung kriecht das Öl in den Versorgungsleitungen hoch. Tjo und irgendwann kommts sogar aus der Maus raus. Igitt ...


----------



## feil (1. August 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

motorkühler is schon weggebaut heute^^ der war nervig laut wenst erm auf 12 volt laufen lasst, auf 6 volt ca gehts.
kapillarwirkung hab ich eh auch gelesen aber deusb anschlusse usw sind ja nicht unter öl, de anschlüsse schaun hinten raus, eventuell dass das öl mal ins netzteil reinkriecht^^ 
Wegen stromsparen mann muss halt ne mischung aus leistung und stromsparen finden, so wie jetzt heize ich mit den öl pc ja den teich für meine wasserschildis^^
einfacher wäre eine wasserkühlung bestimmt gewesen, aber obs billiger weis ich nicht, aquarium hat mir ca 35 euro gekostet + 80 euro is öl, 6,90 euro für 20 m schlauch^^ den rest hatte ich alles zuhause.
auf dem bild mit den 2 radiatoren liegt unten der vom öl, und oben der wird mit teichwasser betrieben, so nimmt wenigstens der teich die wärme vom pc auf.
cpu temp hab ich jetzt 35 und 33 grad ca
44 grad gpu
mfg


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



twack3r schrieb:


> Ich erwarte mir davon etwas bessere Temperaturen als bei einer aktiven Wasserkühlung mit sehr großem (30L+) Ausgleichsbehälter. Und das ganze bei so gut wie keiner Geräuschkulisse. Außerdem einen interessanten case und neue Erfahrungen im Bereich PC Kühlung. Natürlich is ein HW Tausch nur einseitig möglich (nur Neues rein), aber das schreckt mich nicht ab. Ich werde in den Boden des Case ein Ablaufsystem integrieren. Mit integriertem Chiller oder Durchlaufkühler lassen sich außerdem Temperaturen weit unter Zimmertemperatur realisieren, ohne dass ich mir Sorgen um Kondenswasseraufbau an elektrischen Komponenten machen muss.
> Vielen Dank für euren bisherigen Input in Richtung Sinnhaftigkeit meines Projekts, wenn mir jetzt vielleicht noch jemand eine besonders starke Pumpe empfehlen kann bin ich glücklich





Ja ich nim die die ist für alles GUT

Förderpumpe Universalpumpe Seltz L45 Leistung 3300l/h bei eBay.de: Filter Pumpen (endet 31.08.08 21:34:27 MESZ)


----------



## BlackScream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine frage zur ölkühlung:
Wie sieht es mit SSDs aus? Sie müssten doch ohne Probleme auch in Öl laufen oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Tun sie, hat sogar einer der PCs-für-Leute-die-ihr-Geld-nicht-mehr-zählen-können-Hersteller vor einiger Zeit präsentiert.
Aber was Hardwarekomponenten, die weder Lärm noch nenneswert Wärme entwickeln, in Öl sollen, haben die auch nicht erklärt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Du meinst die SSDs?!
Warum die es gemacht haben?
Schonmal Festplatten in Öl betrieben?!

Eben, deswegen hat mans gemacht, HDDs kann man nicht so wirklich gut in Öl betreiben.
Und man spart sich Kabelage ausm Öl und ins Öl zurück...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Ich weiß nicht, was mich mehr stören würde - 30cm Kabel verlegen oder Öl ablassen und aufwendige Reinigungsarbeiten, wenn ich mal an meine Laufwerke will?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Die Reinigungsarbeiten stören mehr^^


----------



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Hallo
Ich wollte nur mal sagen das ich eure Mineral Öl PCs extrem cool finde und hätte 2 fragen:

1. Wenn das öl nicht zu dickflüssig ist könnte man doch technisch gesehen Kühlungen von Aquarien verwenden? Ich erhoffe mir davon das die schön leise sind weil ich meine wenn man seine Fischies beguckt möchte man ja auch nicht unbedingt 50 db. Lärm daneben haben.
hier die Geräte: 
Aqua Medic Arctic Breeze 2-pack: Amazon.de: Haustier

2. Ich würde mir gerne auch einen öl pc bauen nächstes Jahr wenn meine Eltern sich nen neues Laptop hohlen werde ich das alte dazu missbrauchen. darum wollte ich nur fragen welche öle man verwenden kann bzw. wie teuer die öle sind die ihr verwendet habt

LG

danke schön


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

"Verdunstungskühlung" wirst du mit Öl nicht hinbekommen und schon gar nicht hinbekommen wollen und nur weil Lüfter für Aquarien verkauft werden, ändert das nichts daran, dass bewegte Luft Geräusche verursacht.


----------



## Arn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Verdunstungskühlung" wirst du mit Öl nicht hinbekommen und schon gar nicht hinbekommen wollen und nur weil Lüfter für Aquarien verkauft werden, ändert das nichts daran, dass bewegte Luft Geräusche verursacht.


 

Ich hab nun nicht genau gesehen bzw. es geht nicht klar hervor was zur Kühlung verdunstet wird wenn und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es das Aquarienwasser ist.
ich weis es nicht aber ich vermute das in den Kühlern zu den Lüftern noch ein Kühlkreislauf intern verwendet wird der über Verdunstung funktioniert wenn man zum beispiel fische wie Discus hat dann brauch man alle möglichen Mineral Zusätze die auf den Milliliter dosiert werden müssen wenn das Wasser aus dem Becken verdunstet wird würde das das Becken unter Umständen zum "kippen" bringen darum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das das mittel zur Verdunstung der Becken Inhalt ist ich werde mich aber mal beim heimische Aquarianer erkunden.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2011)

*AW: Mineral-Öl PC*

Bei dem verlinkten Aquarienkühlsystem handelt es sich einfach nur um Lüfter, die auf die Wasseroberfläche blasen, dadurch die Verdunstung des Aquarienwassers fördern und das Wasser so kühlen.

Natürlich muss die Verdunstung gegebenenfalls ausgeglichen werden aber das System ist auch vor allem als Notlösung für heiße Sommertage gedacht (mehr als maximal 3-4 bringt es auch nicht); für PCs ist es jedenfalls gänzlich unbrauchbar; sehr leise ist das System auch nicht (und ich denke bei einem Aquarium, dass irgendwo steht ist auch eine wesentlich größere Lautstärke verkraftbar als bei einem PC, der neben einem auf dem Schreibtisch steht)


----------

